# Ritchey stuff



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

Anyone know which on-line dealers have the widest selection of some of the Ritchey stuff, or do I just have to search each one for what I want. Most seem to have the stems, but not a lot of other stuff and the ritchey website doesn't sell stuff or give prices.

Related-anyone know the prices of the cross bike breakaway frame fork combos for both steel and titanium??

tia


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Aebike.com*



vanjr said:


> Anyone know which on-line dealers have the widest selection of some of the Ritchey stuff, or do I just have to search each one for what I want. Most seem to have the stems, but not a lot of other stuff and the ritchey website doesn't sell stuff or give prices.
> 
> Related-anyone know the prices of the cross bike breakaway frame fork combos for both steel and titanium??
> 
> tia


Alfred E Bike has a wide varity, including cross frames.http://aebike.com/page.cfm?PageID=30&action=list&searchtype=search&keywords=&Brand=342&gobutnsearch=Search&startRow=1


----------



## powerdan5 (Apr 27, 2006)

Try GVH bikes if you are looking for frames. They may have components too. 

If its just components, I've gotten a lot of Ritchey stuff cheap through Ben's cycles. they sell a lot of Ritchey stuff on eBay too.


----------

